# Competition Sight Evaluation



## gpalma (Oct 3, 2007)

What would be interesting to see would be a head-to-head comparison of available micrometer adjustable target sights. Spott-Hogg, CBE, Sure-Loc, Toxonics, CopperJohn, Archers Choice, TBU Ball/Axcel, etc, etc.

Important design characteristics to evaluate:

1) Test thread system backlash in both planes.
2) Test click movement distances after backlash is removed (both planes).
3) Durability of scope mounting provisions from shock.
4) Means of adjusting slop or movement from system (if req'd).
5) Repeatability of sight bar mounting system. 
6) 2nd and 3rd axis ajustments - Ease and the security of the adjustment.
7) Fast adjustments for elevation - If present.
8) Materials used in ext bar, leade screws and other critical components.
9) Compare specific areas of each sight for ease of adjustment, security under vibration and durability - highlighting pro's/con's of each.
10) Overall mass weight.


11) ...I'm certain that I missed plenty and went overboard on some.

Your thoughts...??


----------



## momo (Feb 7, 2007)

Do a stress test on windage rods!!!!:zip:


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

momo said:


> Do a stress test on windage rods!!!!:zip:


AMEN!!! That's why I always use Titanium rods!! However, since I finally started shooting a CJ Ants EVO 2, (after trying just about every sight on the market, except SWORD) I have had zero issues with vibration or movement of any kind! Some complain that the 2nd & 3rd axis are hard to set! This is not the case at all! After you set them one time, you will see how nice it truly is to set both with one adjustment! These are extremely good sights (I think, the best!) with very accurate windage and elevation adjustments, not to mention the curved elevation bar (which no other sight has!) and an extension bar that can be turned over, which will put the scope housing closer to the elevation bar, which in turn, strengthens the scope rod and I am back to where I started!!!:wink:


----------



## The Swami (Jan 16, 2008)

You left out a great sight. The Shibuya Ultima CP sights should be in that list.


----------



## jallis (Mar 11, 2008)

i think this would be a great idea for a major comparison between all the target/scope sights that are currently on the market.


----------



## eville archer (Feb 20, 2004)

Thumbs up on the Shibuya


----------



## starr06 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Sights*

that's what the etc meant other sights to


----------

